# Keeping a Customer Database



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if any keeps a custoemr database? This time of year, I like to read books on customer service and marketing in hopes to help honey sales and get some new ideas.

I was wondering if anyone does anything like this?


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't keep one for my honey customers, but I keep a database of my greenhouse customers. It's really simple; basically just a mailing list. Right now it lives on Microsoft Works. Works doesn't do much, but I don't need much.

I allows me to keep track of who is a repeat customer and allows me to send out mailings easily.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

If I were doing one without buying any software I would use Microsoft Excel. You can easily keep track of any information like address, last purchase, perferred type and size, etc. I always to my mail merges in Microsoft Word using an Excel spreadsheet as the database.

There are also other mailing list programs, may of which are shareware or very inexpensive. I personally keep customers in an ACT! database since I already use it for work.

-Eric


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Quickbooks Pro is what I use in my business
and will also use it in honey are related 
item sales. Cheap, easy, and good.


----------



## bleakley (Jun 13, 2004)

*Chef*,

Yep! I use MS Access. The customer database is mostly used to give customers a "heads up" when a honey harvest is about to go to market. They can sign up for the notice either through my web site or at sales events.

The notice is sent by email using MS Word to do a mail merge. Often, the notice results in the sale of the majority of a harvest. A good return without much effort.









MS Access is used to keep other records too: queens, hive inspections, colony yield, etc.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Bob Bleakley...

Thanks for the excellent idea! I've been in dire need of an email server program and didn't realize the MS Word 2003 has the ability to merge to email! I don't know if prior versions also have that capability, but 2003 works for my needs!

-Eric


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Word has had mail merge capabilities since at least version 6, I believe. As a matter of fact, you can even keep your addresses in Word in a table, and use that for your database. I do it every year with my Christmas cards







Mail merge /print the envelopes and off they go! I wouldn't want to keep many hundreds of addresses in there, but a couple hundred wouldn't be a problem. Over that I'd go the Access route.


----------



## BhavKaur (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi Isaac,

To answer your query, keeping a spreadsheet is a good option, but since customers is somewhat related to finances and retail, you can always use QuickBooks Enterprise. 

You can buy its license and use it Online as well. For better purposes, you can also consult a cloud provider for better advantages.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Chef,

Yes any one buying 6 quarts or more , I ask for the phone number, Almost always I get it. simple list ,name, phone number and amount purchased.
In late july I call them and ask if they would like to pre order for this years crop, I offer if they do I'll give them last years price for the effort. Almost all of them re order the same as before.
This year I had 6 or so folks get a case, so having 6-8 cases of my 20 cases pre sold is a nice feeling.
I also delivered to these folks , most are friends and /or family so not real biggie, I do it next trip by.
really for me less hassle to do a drive by, then "I'll be there at" 12 times, seems punctuality is not what it once was.

could do something email if that is your preference. Mine is face to face. Just let them know you are thinking of them and want to ensure they get some crop before it is sold out.

GG


----------

